
Dark hair was common among Vikings, genetic study confirms - mikeymz
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/sep/16/dark-hair-was-common-among-vikings-genetic-study-confirms
======
wahern
> Among their results the team found that from the iron age, southern European
> genes entered Denmark and then spread north, while – to a lesser extent –
> genes from Asia entered Sweden.

A friend of Scandinavian extraction found through 23&Me that his Y chromosome
comes from China. His variant traveled from SE Asia north to Siberia, then
west to Scandinavia, presumably carried by progenitors of the Sámi.

Circumpolar peoples certainly got around, but I guess it's also much easier to
travel around the world at those latitudes.

------
mikeymz
Confirming that you are not a Viking but that you go Viking. Fairly obvious
when you consider this is an "ing" adjective

------
rbecker
> genetic variants for dark hair were relatively common among Vikings.

Relative to what? "Common" could mean anywhere from 10% to 80%, and the
article somehow never manages to explain.

~~~
mikeymz
it's not explicitly stated but it's fairly clear that the comparison is with
Scandinavians

